# Betta Fish Breeders in Florida



## BettaFishLover11 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, I wanted to know does anyone know of any fish breeders or fish farms that sell half-moon bettas in Florida. I just recently lost my fish and while he will always be in my heart, I would like another to make my house feel like a home again. I don't like pet stores as I disapprove of the way the care for betta fish. Also my betta fish that passed came from a fish farm and it healthy when 
I got it so I prefer fish farms. Any info is grateful. Thank you.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know there of one breeder that's in Florida...Sincerely is their name on this forum

Also They have amazing fish!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Sincerely, 
bluebettausa.com if I'm not mistaken is based out of wellington south florida.

Those are the only 2 I know of, Check IBC website too for people in florida.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be starting soon, A line of HM and HMPK but fry wont be ready for another 3-4 months.


----------

